# Nach einem Pc im Netzwerk suchen



## MasterSHYBBY (26. Januar 2004)

Halle Leute,

ich wollte mal kurz fragen ob jemand weiss wie ich einen Pc im Netzwerk mit hilfe von VB suche? 

Gruss
Master SHYBBY


----------



## DrSoong (26. Januar 2004)

Schau dir mal den Tipp an:
http://www.activevb.de/tipps/vb6tipps/tipp0479.html


Der Doc!


----------



## MasterSHYBBY (26. Januar 2004)

tja danke für den Hinweis. Den hab ich aber bereits angeschaut hab jedoch bemerkt, dass dieser nur mit der netzwerkumgebung vergleicht - eingestellt wird
Ich suche was das gneau gleich funktioniert wie über den Start suchen nach dateien oder Ordnern .. nach computer oder Personen!

Danke trotzdem für deine Hilfe

Gruss

Master SHYBBY


----------



## III (28. Januar 2004)

*Schmittis Page*

Hallo,

Schau doch mal bei
www.schmittis-page.de 
vorbei.

Unter dem Menüpunkt [Visual Basic/Gesamt] findest du an 9er Stelle ein gutes Beispiel.

Viel Spass


----------

